# 24 hp briggs stratton valve clearance



## licensedtochill (Apr 17, 2009)

Model 446677 type 0463E1 code 041112YG

Would anyone happen to know the intake /exhaust valve clearances for this engine? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Airman (Jan 7, 2009)

Both valves 0.004 to 0.006 inch


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

.004" - .006" for both the intake and exhaust valves.


----------



## licensedtochill (Apr 17, 2009)

thanks for the info guys


----------

